# Fat to Fit



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Reeeaaaally cheesy title but have decided to keep a kind of diary of my progress/workouts etc so I can look back at X point in the future and see improvements. Also, once I have a better "after" photo I will post the befores!!!!

Anyway, diet at present is:

6am - Protein shake (before gym)

8am - omelette/scrambled egg - 1 whole egg, 3 egg whites

10am - banana or apple

12pm - chicken breast & salad

2pm - 20g nuts (brazils & cashews mixed)

4pm - tin tuna & salad

6pm - 20g nuts

8pm - steak/salmon or chicken with green veg.

4 litres of water plus tea with s.skimmed milk and sweetner.

I go gym usually 3 x week plus one PT session but cos of personal and work commitments I am switching to morning workouts.

So plan is to do 30 mins cardio 45 mins weights in the morning, different area every day. I also do a Zumba class 2 x a week which I really enjoy  I know most dont rate it tho!

Tomorrows session is:

30 min walk/run (mixing the two)

Abs - crunches - full 2 x 20 sets

crunches - mid 2 x 20 sets

crunches - short 2 x 20 sets

crunches - arms over head 2 x 25 sets

Shoulders - cable cross - upright rows

15 x 2 plates (warm up)

15 x 3 plates

15 x 4 plates

10 x 3 plate

shoulder press - 15 x 5kg, 15 x 7.5kg, 10 x 7.5kg, 10 x 7.5kg

FW - front raises - 15 x 5kg, 10 x 7.5kg, 5 x 5kg

side lat raises - 15 x 5kg, 15 x 5kg, 15 x 5kg

upright row (round weight) - 15 x 10kg, 15 x 10kg, 15 x 10kg, 12 x 15kg

Press on upright bench - 15 x 4kg, 15 x 4kg, 15 x 4kg

4 in 1 - 2kg, 12 reps x 3 sets.


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Getting up this morning wasnt as awful as I thought - plus the gym was pretty quiet which I liked. Feel much more alert, but protein shake was gross - think I put too much water in it and I def prefer using my martini shaker for booze filled cocktails!!

Shoulders havent been done for a while so they ached a bit but generally pleased with my sesh. The run/walk was a b1tch cos my legs were sore from Saturday's PT session but struggling on. Leaving my leg weights till later in the week to give time to recover.

If anyone is reading this and has any suggestions for shoulder streches (aside from the across the chest one) could they post it, thanks.

Next session will be tomorrow morning, diff body part.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Good luck mate....


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

I did one too and made significant changes in 60 days. Mine was a challenge though.

Good luck, keep at it and post a pic today so we can hold you accountable for your results!

All the best,

Lee


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks! This is not so much a challenge just a general lifestyle change to get fitter, healthier etc.

I will post some pics when I have made some progress - far too unhappy with how I look right now 

Got next sesh tomorrow - cardio and then back I think.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

The whole point of putting one up is so that we can all see the transformation, as well as yourself.


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

gemc1981 said:


> Thanks! This is not so much a challenge just a general lifestyle change to get fitter, healthier etc.
> 
> I will post some pics when I have made some progress - far too unhappy with how I look right now
> 
> Got next sesh tomorrow - cardio and then back I think.


Are you doing cardio before weights? If so I'd suggest you do it the other way around!

Lee


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Desperadodan said:


> The whole point of putting one up is so that we can all see the transformation, as well as yourself.


I appreciate that but its not gonna happen for a few weeks at least - youll still get the same effect cos I have already taken pictures of how i look now I just dont feel ready to post them on the forum yet.


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

lee_ said:


> Are you doing cardio before weights? If so I'd suggest you do it the other way around!
> 
> Lee


Yeah I do - how comes you say that?


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

gemc1981 said:


> Yeah I do - how comes you say that?


It's generally accepted weights should be done before cardio.

1. To do weights properly you shouldn't train tired. Also you risk injuring yourself training with tired muscles since form becomes harder to maintain the more tired you are.

2. After doing weights your glycogen levels are far lower which increases the amount of 'fat burning' you do during the cardio session.

Here's what I did on the advice of people far more knowledgable on the subject than me;

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/111845-lees-60-day-challenege.html


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

lee_ said:


> It's generally accepted weights should be done before cardio.
> 
> 1. To do weights properly you shouldn't train tired. Also you risk injuring yourself training with tired muscles since form becomes harder to maintain the more tired you are.
> 
> ...


Thats so inspiring - you really turned things around for yourself and got great results - can really see the difference in your arms.

I planned to train every morning a mix of weights and cardio - do you split yours now so you alternate weights and cardio? In any event I will be training every morning and want to maximise the effect from the time spent in the gym. As you'll see diet is pretty good which I know is what brings the weight loss


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

gemc1981 said:


> Thats so inspiring - you really turned things around for yourself and got great results - can really see the difference in your arms.
> 
> I planned to train every morning a mix of weights and cardio - do you split yours now so you alternate weights and cardio? In any event I will be training every morning and want to maximise the effect from the time spent in the gym. As you'll see diet is pretty good which I know is what brings the weight loss


Yeah I have changed my training with lessons learned and good advice.

I still believe weights + hiit is a hard to beat combo!

Good luck with it all, Lee.


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Felt a bit sick this morning so didnt go to the gym. Felt better after work so went for an hour of cardio. Treadmill 40 mins and then fancied the stepper so had a 20 min bash of that.

Tomorrow I will (as recommended by Lee) do my weights first (biceps and abs) and then a 40 min cardio sesh.

Diet going well - hate brazils so binned them but otherwise pretty easy. Actually, think I can smell my chicken burning


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

get some pics on Gem


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

stevo99 said:


> get some pics on Gem


Give me a month and I will post the pics I took last week and some "updated ones" where I (hopefully) wont look like a bus.

I do have a pic I was gonna put on my avatar but its only of my face, I am p1ssed and I have an ozzie hat on with one of the dangly corks in each nostril


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Sounds fine too me! Now post some pics you pansy!


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

FFS! Ok I have been trying to get them in the thread but I cant so on my profile is a pic taken of me while I was on a girls weekend away. I had lost 2 stone from my heaviest (was a tight size 18 now a loose size 16) and about 2 dress sizes. Have stuck around that weight more or less till now when I have started training so is a pretty accurate one. No p1ss taking in the AL pls :lol:


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Apololgies Gem! I for some reason thought you were a dude! I feel bad now for calling you a pansy and asking for pics!

Anway all the best and get at it!

Lee


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Is it the way I walk?!


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

G.luck gem.


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks (did you also think I was a dude?!)


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

gemc1981 said:


> Is it the way I walk?!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I think it was because I was reading Alpha-Male the sister site the other day and I had it in my head there was a gemc who was a dude.

Sorry, I get confused easily what can I say?


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

lee_ said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I think it was because I was reading Alpha-Male the sister site the other day and I had it in my head there was a gemc who was a dude.
> 
> Sorry, I get confused easily what can I say?


S'ok mate. Also there is gemilky who is a bloke (I think  )


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Are you still training with Carmen too? Good luck with the journal!


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

Good luck gem 

Dunno if you've already said it but whats your target dress size/weight?


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Are you still training with Carmen too? Good luck with the journal!


Thanks! Yeah I see her once a week but once Christmas present buying is out the way I am going to see her twice a week. Being trained by her has completely changed my outlook on exercise. I used to be so fvcking lazy, now I really enjoy the gym and the diet she put me on has helped immensely (esp with portion size) also because I have a lot of food allergies and so her putting me on a clean diet has got rid of all that.

Do you know Carmen or have you met her?


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

stephy said:


> Good luck gem
> 
> Dunno if you've already said it but whats your target dress size/weight?


Hi Stephy!!

I havent (guess I should really  ) I am more going for dress size, not too bothered about weight, so I am a size 16 at 5ft 7in and would like to be a 12, so want to loose 2 dress sizes. Atm I weigh 14st but have no idea how much I would have to loose to get to my goal size.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

well im 5'6 (and a half  :lol: ) and i was once a 16 on bottom half n 12ish on top...im an 8/10 now and weigh bout 10stone so that maybe give you a rough idea


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

stephy said:


> well im 5'6 (and a half  :lol: ) and i was once a 16 on bottom half n 12ish on top...im an 8/10 now and weigh bout 10stone so that maybe give you a rough idea


Oh cool - that is a help actually - I didnt really know how much weight I would have to loose to get to my goal dress size. I know it would be different depending on body shape etc but its a great guide.

Do you train regularly? And were you that size (16/12) when you started training and what sort of training did/do you do? How long did it take?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

gemc1981 said:


> Thanks! Yeah I see her once a week but once Christmas present buying is out the way I am going to see her twice a week. Being trained by her has completely changed my outlook on exercise. I used to be so fvcking lazy, now I really enjoy the gym and the diet she put me on has helped immensely (esp with portion size) also because I have a lot of food allergies and so her putting me on a clean diet has got rid of all that.
> 
> Do you know Carmen or have you met her?


Ah good that will bring you on leaps and bounds. One of my training partners used to be trained by Eddie


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Ah good that will bring you on leaps and bounds. One of my training partners used to be trained by Eddie


I have seen a vid of them training with Dean (forgot his surname) but Carmen, Eddie and Dean are filmed for the Active Channel and his is MASSIVE!

I would love to train more with her but cant afford more than 2 x a week atm.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

gemc1981 said:


> Give me a month and I will post the pics I took last week and some "updated ones" where I (hopefully) wont look like a bus.
> 
> I do have a pic I was gonna put on my avatar but its only of my face, I am p1ssed and I have an ozzie hat on with one of the dangly corks in each nostril


haha, oh how attractive

a cork in a nostril does it for me every time


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Its the best picture I had.... worst bit is I dont actually remember it being taken, or putting the corks in my nose :lol: :lol:


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

straughany10 said:


> Good Luck Gem, dont be afraid to put up your pics, it took me ages to find the bollocks to start a journal and put mine up but i'm pleaee i did now cos i look back and even though the changes are happening slowly for me, i can still see them happening, and no one takes the p1ss, everyones really encouraging.
> 
> My Journal is here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/108779-straughanys-journal.html like i say the changes are really slow but i know its working so alls good.


Hi mate, thanks for your kind wishes. I will put some pics up but my confidence with those particular pics is not quite there yet for me as they are pretty much underwear ones and I look dreadful!! I will feel better about them when I have made improvements and have something positive to show alongside it which (I hope) will be around Christmas/NY time.

I have had a quick peek at your journal and will read it properly at home but have added it to my subscribed threads so I can keep up with how you get on.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

gemc1981 said:


> Oh cool - that is a help actually - I didnt really know how much weight I would have to loose to get to my goal dress size. I know it would be different depending on body shape etc but its a great guide.
> 
> Do you train regularly? And were you that size (16/12) when you started training and what sort of training did/do you do? How long did it take?


i cant remember how long it took me really, sorry thats not much use haha. i done loads of cardio at first, was just constant cardio and then body pump classes 3xs a week that got me used to doing weights etc, then came a point where i couldnt physichally lift anymore weight for the amount of reps they do in that class and i was shown how to train properly with free weights, ive been training properly with weights for id say 2 years now, and altho my actual weight hasnt changed loads in they 2 years my body shape has, i was much like you tho, i said i wanted to get down to a 12, got to a 12 still wasnt happy, got to a 10, still wasnt happy, sittin at an 8/10 id rather be bang on sixze 8, typical :lol:

edit: oh and i train 5/6 times a week now


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

stephy said:


> i cant remember how long it took me really, sorry thats not much use haha. i done loads of cardio at first, was just constant cardio and then body pump classes 3xs a week that got me used to doing weights etc, then came a point where i couldnt physichally lift anymore weight for the amount of reps they do in that class and i was shown how to train properly with free weights, ive been training properly with weights for id say 2 years now, and altho my actual weight hasnt changed loads in they 2 years my body shape has, i was much like you tho, i said i wanted to get down to a 12, got to a 12 still wasnt happy, got to a 10, still wasnt happy, sittin at an 8/10 id rather be bang on sixze 8, typical :lol:
> 
> edit: oh and i train 5/6 times a week now


That is helpful, thank you. I am aiming to train 5 times a week by myself then once a week with my trainer. After Christmas it will probably be 6 times a week of which 2 will be with the trainer.

I usually go gym in the morning though tomorrow I am doing weights before work then cardio after work then Friday weights then cardio before work. Sat is my training day. I also go Zumba 2 x a week on top. I know you werent impressed with it but my teacher is really good, the class is quite fast paced but over all I just enjoy it so I figure thats the main thing.

I feel much better in myself since training and changing my eating habits and I would like to be a goal size 12 by my 30th which is April next year so hopefully I'll get there!!! Want to have a FAB dress for the party!!!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

another shoulder stretch for you;

stand in a rack or smiths with your back facing the bar

the bar should be at shoulder height

grip it from underneath with your palms

bend your knees....gives the shoulders a nice stretch!


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

:confused1:



tonyc74 said:


> another shoulder stretch for you;
> 
> stand in a *rack or smiths *with your back facing the bar
> 
> ...


Thanks for :thumbup1: that but just one question- what is a rack or smiths? I am such a noob dont think I have used one at the gym


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

bit tricky to describe but its like a cage or a metal frame witha barbel in it set at different heights on pins or racks.

If u look at intensemuscle.com there is a section on dc training explains loads of different stretches.....or ill dig out an article if u are still struggling....


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok cool, Ill have a nose round and if I am stuck I'll come back to you - thanks again!


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

I am sure I saw that in one of the Saw films........................


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

gemc1981 said:


> Its the best picture I had.... worst bit is I dont actually remember it being taken, or putting the corks in my nose :lol: :lol:


and theyre always the best nights


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

stevo99 said:


> and theyre always the best nights


whole weekend was a bit of a blur TBH!!!!


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok so today I am planning a longish sesh at the gym as o/h is out working all evening.

Biceps and Triceps today (hopefully the gym wont be tooo busy or I'll never get on the cable crossover) then 45 mins of cardio.

Tomorrow morning going to do an early sesh on my back and then some cardio so need to go to bed early methinks...


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

good luck!


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks! I had a nosy round your profile - have you recovered from your injury? Sounded nasty!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

yo funny girl, just thought would pop in and wish you all the best with yer journal blah de blah blah xx


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Jem said:


> yo funny girl, just thought would pop in and wish you all the best with yer journal blah de blah blah xx


Thanks hon!!! How's things with you? Xx


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

gemc1981 said:


> Thanks hon!!! How's things with you? Xx


all good here - today is only the second day in which I have refrained from any dirty food since I stopped dieting 3.5 weeks ago so it's quite a landmark day for me pmsl ...mind you, I'm not asleep yet  x


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Ha ha yeah!!! Still several hours for delicious treats to find their way to you!! Carmen has switched my diet so I dont have carbs at all now but added some nuts and a shake and I love it!!! Suits me really well no snacking etc which is good. Going to sleep now cos have early session tomorrow. Can I ask how do you split your workouts? I'm torn between doing 6 days half weights and half cardio or doing 3 hour weights sesh and 3 hour cardio?!


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Good luck Gem I am sure you will do well


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Paulieb said:


> Good luck Gem I am sure you will do well


Hi Jersey (heh heh!!!) where you been? So now I have pics up have you seen meant

Monster before? Have you been training there lately?


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Also I don't USUALLY wear the hat to the gym!!!


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

gemc1981 said:


> Hi Jersey (heh heh!!!) where you been? So now I have pics up have you seen meant
> 
> Monster before? Have you been training there lately?


No I don't think I have seen you before, thou I do train in the evening and it looks like you train in the morning I was there Tuesday and tonight and will be back there Saturday

Oh and nice hat btw


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Paulieb said:


> No I don't think I have seen you before, thou I do train in the evening and it looks like you train in the morning I was there Tuesday and tonight and will be back there Saturday
> 
> Oh and nice hat btw


I was there Tuesday night and tonight but I did cardio cos the weights are being hogged by boys ;-). I am training with carmen Saturday but we doing an early bird special starting at 8am!!!

I love my hat maybe I'll start wearin it to the gym and then you'll know it's me? Prob won't actually wanna talk to someone wearing that sort of hat to the gym but stil....


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

What time I didn't see you? I was there from 1815 to 2045 like I always am lol


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Paulieb said:


> What time I didn't see you? I was there from 1815 to 2045 like I always am lol


I duckEd out of work early and was gone b4 you arrived. What do YOU look like? Wear a red carnation :lol:


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

A big bald bloke that should narrow it down lol


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Paulieb said:


> A big bald bloke that should narrow it down lol


Yeah cos there's only one or two of those!!!! Have to be the carnation then


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Ok I will make sure I wear one all next week


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

PT session with carmen this morning. Did back shoulders and some abs. A few of te exercises were 50 reps so was a bit of a killer and feel a bit sick now!!!! But really enjoyed the sesh felt much better than last weekend when I was on the tail end of a cold and felt a bit lethargic!! Wanted to stay and do some cardio after but I have to go to work :-( so might do that tomorrow at some point!

Have a great day all!! Xx


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

journal looks gd ill check in and see how ur getting on!! when we gonna see these pics of u then!!!


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

WHen I dont look like the back end of a bus!!!!!! The pic on my profile is about as far as I'll go right now!!!


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Did legs tonight then 40mins cardio. Really enjoyed my

Sesh and at the end of my weights saw a bloke who I have spoken to a couple of times and we were chatting about my training etc and he said he really admired what I was doing and my dedication to it!! Really put a cherry on my sundae! Could have been a Load of crap but he seemed v genuine.

Another sesh tomorrow probably biceps and triceps depending on how busy the gym is and whether I can get on the machines :-(


----------

